# Health Care



## sbrandt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi! Moving to Toronto and want to know about the health system. Do expats normally get health cover form the government or their company, specifically re: pregnancy

Seb


----------



## jwesleycdn (Dec 10, 2007)

I am sure that you get more detailed replies quite soon, but each province has it's own health care system. As I can not speak directly to Ontario's system, but believe that you should get all the benefits a Canadian would receive after your employment has been established. One thing that is beautiful about having a baby in Canada is the time off. Apparently you can take up to a year off and still receive a percentage of your pay. You should be able to share this time with your spouse if you want. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sbrandt said:


> Hi! Moving to Toronto and want to know about the health system. Do expats normally get health cover form the government or their company, specifically re: pregnancy
> 
> Seb


Everyone in Canada receives government sponsored healthcare, not including drug costs or dental care. Some companies provide, as a benefit, supplementary coverage for things such as semi-private/private rooms, partial drug costs and dental care. Pregnancy is covered. A woman could go for diagnosis, receive full care during confinement, enter hospital. give birth and leave hospital with baby, and not spend one cent.
You must be landed in the Province for three months before coverage kicks in.


----------

